# Rain repellent



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I've let myself get out of touch with detailing products but need more repellent. I had some old Rain x that barely lasted a week at peak performance. I tried some Meguiars as Halford had it and it was pretty good. But only lasted around a month.
Is that about all I should be expecting?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’m currently using some Meguiars stuff on the windows / pana roof and working well and lasting well. 

You need to make sure the glass is clean before hand. 

I don’t use on windscreen, had far to many issues with wiper judder / smearing etc...


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you throughly clean the glass? what fluid do you have in your window washers?that can effect the performance of glass type sealants, h2go, g5, rainx etc as it can degrade what you have applied,on the front anyway 
I use anglewax clarity as my washer fluid, its brilliant, cleans well and wont strip the protection, i think it even adds some


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

The best stuff I have used is Gtechniq G1. I wouldn't personally use Rain-X, it is crap on the screen, after a few days the wipers always judder. Get the full Gtechniq glass kit, and use their glass cleaner first to get your glass grease free before applying the G1. I put 2 coats and all glass and mirrors, and 3 coats on the screen.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have Kamikaze Intenso on my 3 series, and it's very impressive. Very expensive though. 

I've also applied Autobrite Repel on my wife's A5, and for the money, it's fantastic. Application is a doddle, and it's easy to top-up.

Angel wax H2Go is also on my list of faves. Easy to apply too, and very effective. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I've been very impressed with carpro's flyby30. Simple to use but it does have strong solvent smell - not so bad has cquartz UK. Mine is closing in on 6 mths. You can see some decrease in performance but its still hardy. 

I have had no issues with my wiper blades, there brand new bosch blades. The only thing i did was apply a little bit of tacsystem aqua waterless to the rubber.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use Angelwax Vision glass cleaner
Then Angelwax H2GO glass sealant.

Its so easy to apply and last ages for me.
I used it on my old 170k mile CR-V daily and it was 11 months before I re-coated it.
Admittedly it was dropping off a couple of months before but two coats did a great job.

I also use Angelwax Clarity in the wash wipe bottle.

I would say similar to sealants and waxes on paintwork durability differs.
If you head into it expecting 3 months you'll be happy I reckon, cos it still looks good then


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

James_R said:


> I use Angelwax Vision glass cleaner
> Then Angelwax H2GO glass sealant.
> 
> Its so easy to apply and last ages for me.
> ...


Vision works very well. I've been looking for another bottle. lol Angelwax is not readily available in canada.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Cookies said:


> I have Kamikaze Intenso on my 3 series, and it's very impressive. Very expensive though.
> 
> I've also applied Autobrite Repel on my wife's A5, and for the money, it's fantastic. Application is a doddle, and it's easy to top-up.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you've gotten on well with Intenso.. it has definitely peaked my interest again 

A local pro tells me that a second coat of H2GO after 1 hour transforms it into a really good 'rain repellant' - I've only ever done 1 coat until now and found it a bit 'meh'. I'd suggest for the OP it would be the one to look at. Gtechniq G1 is an excellent coating but a far more involved process to apply.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Good to hear you've gotten on well with Intenso.. it has definitely peaked my interest again
> 
> A local pro tells me that a second coat of H2GO after 1 hour transforms it into a really good 'rain repellant' - I've only ever done 1 coat until now and found it a bit 'meh'. I'd suggest for the OP it would be the one to look at. Gtechniq G1 is an excellent coating but a far more involved process to apply.


Over 75km/hr you can literally drive without your wipers with flyby30 in even heavy rain. It has freaked a lot of my passengers out lol.

Another product i don't understand why its not more popular. Its not even expensive.

Kamikaze is stupid expensive IMO. My beloved polish angel rips people off with there glass protection has well.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’ve given up on the long lasting nano glass sealants. Found them to be too temperamental. 

I’ve tried a few short term sealants and found powermaxed rain off to be excellent. Easy to apply and lasts well against the wipers. 

A longer term option I’d suggest soft99 ultra glaco


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've given up on the long lasting nano glass sealants. Found them to be too temperamental.
> 
> I've tried a few short term sealants and found powermaxed rain off to be excellent. Easy to apply and lasts well against the wipers.
> 
> A longer term option I'd suggest soft99 ultra glaco


Have you tried carpro flyby30?

Maybe its just me but i've had excellent results with it. Its one of the products i will be buying again because it flat out works, i'm more then happy with 6+ mths of protection for a product that i spent 15min applying. I did clay and compound the windshield with a microfiber cutting pad, sonax cutmax and my G15 on speed 6! First time i used speed 6. lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Another vote for G1 here... always had great success with it and it lasts ages... 5 years it’s been on the side windows of my wife’s car! Obviously doesn’t last as long on the windscreen but it’s a great product


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I've used lots of rain repellents. The only one I'd wholeheartedly recommend is H2GO. Too many rely on unrealistic almost clinical conditions.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

President Swirl said:


> I've used lots of rain repellents. The only one I'd wholeheartedly recommend is H2GO. Too many rely on unrealistic almost clinical conditions.


My experience with Angelwax is they make very good products. Never used H2GO.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

My current go to is carbon collective platinum having moved from h2go. 

I don't get any wiper judder with CC though it was very rare with h2go. CC is so much easier to apply and remove for me hence why I use it. As others have said as well the spray trigger on my h2go always fails think I'm on to my third bottle.

I do have some Pyramid Car Care to try having bought some recently when it was on sale at 9.48 :thumb:


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Just to add my 2 cents (pennies?):

I applied H2GO to my glass yesterday (just the sides and rear windscreen) and it was an absolute doddle to apply. I did two coats about 15 minutes apart (though maybe I should have waited an hour?). The beading today looks really good not sure how it flies off yet as not been out.

Following the usual wash process (BH AF, CarChem 1900:1) I cleaned the glass using HG (https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302348189). I didn't polish it. And perhaps I should have used an IPA to clear off any chemicals. I will monitor all of this for future applications.

Time will tell how well it holds up and how well it clears


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

noorth said:


> Have you tried carpro flyby30?
> 
> Maybe its just me but i've had excellent results with it. Its one of the products i will be buying again because it flat out works, i'm more then happy with 6+ mths of protection for a product that i spent 15min applying. I did clay and compound the windshield with a microfiber cutting pad, sonax cutmax and my G15 on speed 6! First time i used speed 6. lol


Tried both carpro glass sealants, being a bit of a carpro fan, but disappointed by them both considering the prep that goes into it. Neither were as good as Gtechniq G1


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I didnt think about what I have in the washer bottle having an effect, it's just the ready mixed stuff from the shops. Glass was clean before hand and I have some neat rubbing alcohol.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

NissanMan said:


> I didnt think about what I have in the washer bottle having an effect, it's just the ready mixed stuff from the shops. Glass was clean before hand and I have some neat rubbing alcohol.


When i first got my car the washer bottle had something in that was just stripping my glass sealants, they didnt last long at all.i Put anglewax clarity in now its fine 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

pt1 said:


> When i first got my car the washer bottle had something in that was just stripping my glass sealants, they didnt last long at all.i Put anglewax clarity in now its fine
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I use sonax extreme clear view nano in the summer and Halfords -10/ purple berry scent in the winter. The Halfords will certainly decrease overal durability of some of the weaker sealants but not massively.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I sell a product called HydraClean - its a glass cleaner which is also hydrophobic.

Simply spray on and rinse off. Can be buffed if windows are dirty, but it just does what its supposed to, with none of the overlapping and concentric circles you used to have to apply these products with


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

My favourite one after trying many is H2go followed closely by Autobrite Repel, both start beading water at less than 30mph which is ideal for the commute I used to do, and both easy to apply.
never had any issues with wiper judder yet, fingers crossed!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

pyramid car care glass sealant

https://www.pyramidcarcare.co.uk/product/glass-coating-coming-soon/

Only a 4 hour cure time so it can be applied outside and is just easy to apply.

Ive not driven my car since applying but the application process was easy, much better review here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=424651


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

2 coats of H2Go is great.

I apply the first coat, then 15-20 mins later apply a second coat DIRECTLY over the 1st coat.

Then I disappear into the house and leave it overnight.
Buff off following morning.

Lasts months and I can drive home at 70mph on the A1 and not need wipers at all.
In fact its less of a distraction because the rain droplets bead up so small you can hardly see them.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I always used H2Go but having run out I spotted CP4L had turtle wax CLEARVUE at a knockdown and got 3 bottles.
I find it really easy to use and a good month longevity so that's what I'll be using for a while. I've had no problems with it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gtechniq G1 is my go-to coating


----------

